
Secret Agent Man (1986) - neonate
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-features/secret-agent-man-52557/
======
yellowstuff
> Do you want me to give you a hard time or do you want an answer?

> Both.

That's good journalism.

------
saiya-jin
Damn those are some honest answers. Guy doesn't mind declaring himself
terrorist when it was required, blaming a lot of middle east mess on Israel,
sanctioning lying to congress, and actually first time I see an interview
where terrorists are painted as humans with specific reasons for doing what
they do.

------
georgecmu
This reads as a very contemporary piece.

------
torqueTorrent
First rule of Fight Club?

